

Divorce, Reddit-Style: How a social-media dream deal with Condé Nast fell apart - cwan
http://www.thebigmoney.com/articles/0s-1s-and-s/2009/11/18/divorce-reddit-style

======
mbrubeck
See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=951335>

